# What song are you listening to right now?



## Devo (May 22, 2008)

Sonic Adventure OST - Bad Taste Aquarium ~ Hot Shelter


----------



## Tudd (May 22, 2008)

Please see this thread.

Bullet In The Head - Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Vexer (Jun 25, 2008)

goddess bound-Protest the hero


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts II OST


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 28, 2008)

Some Beatles song is being played in the other room, but I can't hear it well enough to know which song it is.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 28, 2008)

whiskey in a jar by Metalica


----------



## Tudd (Jun 28, 2008)

Again please see this.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 10, 2008)

The end of the world-God Forbid


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jag Vet Du Ha Mig (Richi M radio edit)
Kobosjarna


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

handlebars - flobots

song ends...

Short Stories With Tragic Endings - From Autumn To Ashes


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 14, 2008)

All To Myself - Tantric


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

exalt - whitechapel
deathcore


----------



## Tudd (Jul 17, 2008)

Please see this.


----------



## Rustwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

I've Seen It All - Bjork


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2008)

_Cognition_ by Sacrum.

Edit: 





Tudd said:


> Please see this.



Ah, I just bumped a redundant thread. My bad.


----------



## blanx (Jul 17, 2008)

open the gates - dark funeral \m/


----------



## Foxlink (Jul 19, 2008)

Stephen Lynch- superhero


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

disarm- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Limp Bizkit - My Way (William Orbit Remix)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Autechre- Eutow


----------



## NinjaWulf (Jul 20, 2008)

Seen it all- KoRn


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Paul van Dyk - For An Angel


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Radiohead- Karma Police


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Technical Itch - Pressure Drop (Kryptic Minds Remix)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Boards of Canada- Twoism sunset


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21410

Thank you!


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nas - Project Roach (Feat The Last Poets)


----------



## sentharn (Jul 20, 2008)

The Allman Brothers (Live at Great Oaks) -- Whipping Post 
Duane Allman's most kickass solo.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Papa Roach - Blood Brothers


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

Can anyone read? Please tell me we havn't lost that ability as well...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Prodigy- Everbody in the place


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 20, 2008)

hey faggots!
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21410




it doesnt help that you posted what you were listening to while redirecting them tudd.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 20, 2008)

bullets - tunng


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> hey faggots!
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21410
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was only the first time. The next three times I simply posted the link. Apparently links hold no interest.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Postmortem
Slayer
Reign in blood
1986
Composed by Jeff Hanneman


----------



## DavidWiley (Jul 21, 2008)

D Devil - System of a Down


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

no pity for a coward - suicide silence


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 24, 2008)

"God knows..."  by Aya Hirano which is on "Haruhi " soundtrack.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

A Broken Upper Hand - Demon Hunter


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 24, 2008)

this 
fever Aerosmith


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 24, 2008)

Power! - Alphascan


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 25, 2008)

black panther - crystal castles


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2008)

eurythmics- Sweet Dreams


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2008)

Puddle of Mudd- Blurry


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2008)

Boards of Canada- Music is math


----------



## Tudd (Jul 25, 2008)

Some White Guy - Bagels


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

System of a Down - The Metro


----------



## Tudd (Jul 26, 2008)

Some Whyte Guy - Gangsta posting in dead threads


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 26, 2008)

J-Dilla "Circus"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJdd0rKHQfI

I listen to music on youtube a lot


----------

